# Does changing bands change point of aim/impact?



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

So I haven't been shooting long, only a year or so, and I've only gotten to change bands when I finally get some bought off th internet (I really need a jig) so I change so far in between bands that I've never noticed, but does POA/POI between bands and brands of Latex or is it consistent between frames?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Yup, it changes.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

A slingshot is almost 100% of the bands fitted to it. The only real effect of the frame is to set the elevation of the impact point with respect to your holding hand, your anchor hand and your eye, for a particular band set.
The band type, width, taper and the pouch design and weight all have a huge effect on the performance. Seasoned shooters will each have their own favourite combination and will make up their own bands to that recipe.


----------

